# Brown & Sharpe positioner - $125 (Kelseyville, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Mar 18, 2020)

Brown & Sharpe positioner - tools - by owner - sale
					

Old Brown & Sharpe manual positioner. T-slot table. Very sturdy, very heavy. Welding, milling,...



					mendocino.craigslist.org


----------



## benmychree (Mar 18, 2020)

pretty nasty looking!


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 19, 2020)

But, John that table has a lot of experience.


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 19, 2020)

Richard King 2 said:


> But, John that table has a lot of experience.


As target practice?


----------



## ErichKeane (Mar 19, 2020)

Eh, the table doesn't bother me very much as long as the mechanism is solid (for the right price of course ).  It would be easy enough to machine the top down and make new 'pizza wedges' out of plate.  

Unfortunately in this case its biggest problem is that it looks to be about a 12" rotary table.  That just makes it basically unusable for a home-gamer.


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 19, 2020)

I cannot see why a 12” rotary table is unsuitable for home use.   My 12” Bridgeport brand table is just right...smaller would not be better.    By the time the work is in place and fastened down, 12” does not seem big at all.


----------



## ErichKeane (Mar 19, 2020)

Winegrower said:


> I cannot see why a 12” rotary table is unsuitable for home use.   My 12” Bridgeport brand table is just right...smaller would not be better.    By the time the work is in place and fastened down, 12” does not seem big at all.


Really?  That seems bigger than my table!  And isn't a 12" rotary table about 250 lbs?


----------



## Choiliefan (Mar 19, 2020)

One could add a well-tapped top plate and have a very usable rotary table but the price seems high for what it is today.


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 19, 2020)

I have a 10" Yuasa RT for my drill mill only because it was a good deal because the guy was getting rid of it because it was too heavy for him. And it IS heavy but with a lift table it is a piece of cake. Winegrower is right, when you set work and then clamps my 10" seems dinky.


----------



## eeler1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Plenty of hole locations to choose from, if you were to tap some for a top plate.


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 19, 2020)

ErichKeane, my 12” table weighs around 100 pounds.   It’s not fun to lift, but I keep it on a cart and adjust the knee height to slide it on and off directly.

I think you need a bigger mill to go with your new 12” table.


----------



## ErichKeane (Mar 19, 2020)

Winegrower said:


> ErichKeane, my 12” table weighs around 100 pounds.   It’s not fun to lift, but I keep it on a cart and adjust the knee height to slide it on and off directly.
> 
> I think you need a bigger mill to go with your new 12” table.


Huh, interesting!  The ones I see on craigslist all look pretty heavy.  100lbs isn't that bad.

I actually already have a pretty big mill...


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 19, 2020)

The multiple "idiot tracks" don't bother me as much as the damaged tee slots. It all suggests very poor care, though it's pretty hard to hurt the mechanicals. Still a fair price for what it is. I'm also of the opinion that even a 10 in. is a little small. I'd consider making the drive if I wasn't on "house arrest".

When an apprentice would do this sort of stupid damage, Fred would make them stamp their initials next to it.

I find a 12" low profile Vertex at 183 lbs. (and $795).








						Vertex 12" Horizontal/Vertical Low Profile Rotary Table HV-12 - 20-012-2
					

Offering a huge selection of industrial tool sales online. Find over 100,000 metalworking products, precision measuring tools, power tools & accessories.




					www.penntoolco.com


----------



## benmychree (Mar 19, 2020)

What I like about it is that it has the power input shaft out the back end, if it was not broken in the slots, I'd consider it it is not far away from here; I'm under house arrest too!  If I was younger and more ambitious I would buy it and make a new table for it.


----------



## Old Mud (Mar 23, 2020)

I would like  to use it for a welding positioner. Power it up and good to go.


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 23, 2020)

My apologies, I think the 12” rotary table weighs more than 100 pounds, but I don’t know how much.   I can lift it, barely, but I have superhuman strength.    Sliding it from cart to table is the way to do it.


----------

